# BikeJames experience?



## gratefulron (Sep 20, 2016)

Yesterday i read a post in a thread (in this forum i think) where someone mentioned the BikeJames mtb fitness program but i can't recall where i saw it. So, anyone have any experience or thoughts with the program for helping us mature guys stay fit and flexible and in 'shred' shape? Considering the dumb bell program specifically.


----------



## panchosdad (Sep 21, 2008)

Lots of free stuff on his site. I'd start with that before spending money on a program. Here's a good one:

http://www.bikejames.com/strength/top-3-kettlebell-exercises-for-mountain-biking/

I do think workouts of this type are really vital as you get older.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

gratefulron said:


> Yesterday i read a post in a thread (in this forum i think) where someone mentioned the BikeJames mtb fitness program but i can't recall where i saw it. So, anyone have any experience or thoughts with the program for helping us mature guys stay fit and flexible and in 'shred' shape? Considering the dumb bell program specifically.


Here's a nice inside look at developing your balance and strength for the demands of mountain biking...


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

He's very good at developing and maintaining all around fitness that translates to ability in the bike.


----------

